# video of Herisson Swimming



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

I posted a video of my hedgehog swimming on YouTube. Here is the link to get to it 



.
Let me know what you think!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Gotta love the little toothpick legs. :lol:


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

Reminds me of razzle!


----------



## Hedge hogs rule (Oct 28, 2008)

Woah that cool how deep is that water i want to see if mine will swim lol :lol:


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

haha it looks like he is trying to escape!


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

He did look a little frantic. Next time, try putting an upside down bowl (with a piece of fleece covering) ..... or even his igloo would work just fine. He just needs something that he can swim to like a little island. Then he'll have at least one 'safe spot' to keep him from getting into a panic. Once he learns to swim and is more confident, then you won't need to do this. But for first time swimmers, this is my recommendation. Most often they will enjoy the swimming and will go from their 'safe spot' to swimming and repeat this several times. Eventually they will spend more time in the water for playing. But putting him in a tub full of water with no escape and no 'safe place', can freighten the little guy. You can also throw in some small floating toys (rubber ducky, etc.) for him to play with. They love stuff like that. But he really does need at least one spot to feel safe and rest, when he feels he needs it.


----------



## Mikolaj (Oct 23, 2008)

I guess it's not the same, but at the opposite end of the drain, it was shallow enough that he was touching bottom. A few times, he just stopped and stood and then started paddling again.

Haha, what a cutie!


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

ah!!! so cute  and the music was perfect!


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

PixiesExoticHedgies said:


> He did look a little frantic. Next time, try putting an upside down bowl (with a piece of fleece covering) ..... or even his igloo would work just fine. He just needs something that he can swim to like a little island. Then he'll have at least one 'safe spot' to keep him from getting into a panic. Once he learns to swim and is more confident, then you won't need to do this. But for first time swimmers, this is my recommendation. Most often they will enjoy the swimming and will go from their 'safe spot' to swimming and repeat this several times. Eventually they will spend more time in the water for playing. But putting him in a tub full of water with no escape and no 'safe place', can freighten the little guy. You can also throw in some small floating toys (rubber ducky, etc.) for him to play with. They love stuff like that. But he really does need at least one spot to feel safe and rest, when he feels he needs it.


Half of the tub was shallow enough that he could touch the bottom easily. I thought of this all ready. Thanks for the advice anyway. 



Hedge hogs rule said:


> Woah that cool how deep is that water i want to see if mine will swim lol


The water in the deepest end (the end with the drain) is deep enough he can't touch, the water in the middle he can touch the bottom if he stretches his legs, and the water on the shallow end is shallow enough he can easily touch the bottom.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

hedgie_love .... that's great that you filled the tub that way. I wasn't totally directing my posting at you, as much as others whom would also put their hedgie in the tub. I've seen many video where the hedgie is put in completely deep water, and has nowhere to rest or feel safe. So, great video and next time, thow in some toys to see how funny it can be!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

hah great music! great vid! hes a cutie fer sure!


----------

